# Intro



## Visu1 (24. September 2004)

Hallo,

Ein Kund von uns bekommt laufend CD´s wo Daten über das präsentierte Projekt drauf sind da ist eine Director Präsentation drauf wo er sich die Daten von der CD speichern und sich die Bilder nochmals ansehen kann, und jetzt möchte ich noch ein kleines Intro machen nur fehlt mir nichts ein irgendwie sitze ich momentan voll am Schlauch wenn ihr mir helfen könnt wäre ich euch sehr dankbar oder vielleicht habt ihr ein paar Links wo ich mir so etwas ansehen kann.

eine Frage hätte ich noch wie lange darf so etwas dauern?

ich hoff ihr könnt mir helfen.

mfg. Visu


----------



## ShadowMan (26. September 2004)

Hi Visu!

Also ohne zu wissen worum es überhaupt geht kann ich dir keine Tipps geben. Des weiteren wäre interessant welche Programme dir zur Verfügung stehen, wofür das Video gut sein soll (klar, es soll auf die CD, aber sonst?!) usw.

Wie lange so etwas dauern sollte...ich denke das liegt ganz daran wen es ansprechen soll und ob es im Web ist usw. Immerhin gibt es ja den netten Skip-Button um solche Videos abzubrechen. Sollte aber bei jedem Start der CD dieses Intro starten und dieses dann immer 1 Min. gehen, hätte ich darauf sehr bald keine Lust mehr und das Video erzielt genau das Gegenteil. 
Schau doch mal worauf du selbst achtest. Würde es dich stören oder fändest du es toll?

Und noch eine Bitte: Ändere *fählt*  und *hälfen* bitte ab...das tut in den Augen weh  

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Visu1 (27. September 2004)

Na gut wenn´s sein muss ändere ich dir die Rechtschreibfehler damit deine Augen nicht zu sehr beansprucht werden, gerade wo heute Montag ist.

Wenn es um die Dauer geht sollte es nicht länger als 15-20 Sekunden dauern da es sonst sehr lästig werden kann.

Wir sind eine zwei Mann Firma, und Planen für den Kunden den Innenraum das Video soll ein wenig aufheiternd sein und soll zeigen was wir alles können bzw. machen.

Programm das mir zu Verfügung steht ist 3D Max.


mfg. Visu


----------



## ShadowMan (27. September 2004)

Na wie wäre es dann wenn du das Logo der Firma in 3d umsetzt? Ich meine, schau dir die ganzen Spiele auf dem Markt an. Dort sind vor dem Start ja auch mehrere Intros, die die einzelnen Hersteller repräsentieren 

LG,
Manuel ;-]


----------

